# Play Station 2 no enciende, se puede arreglar?



## ivans69 (Dic 2, 2007)

Traté de poner un led extra a mi ps2, se lo iba a conectar donde esta la plaquita de los botones de "power y open/close", ya sabía donde se los iba a conectar, ya había comprobado que encendía y segui viendo en que otro lugar podía conectarlo para que encendiera y tras colocarlo en algún lugar de la plaquita hizo corto, el led que puse se fundió inmediatamente y el foco rojo que se vuelve verde se apagó y no volvió a encender.
Me pueden ayudar? Gracias!


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Me parece que asi sin saber donde intentaste conectarlo es practicamente imposible hacer una prediccion.
Si puedes postea una foto o determina el lugar dodne hiciste el corto.
Para que era el led que le querias poner? Hay que tener ganas de matar una play2 asi.
Si no tienes idea de que tocaste armamos una sesion de espiritismo a ver si alguien nos ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## ivans69 (Dic 3, 2007)

aqui esta una foto de donde le hice el corto


----------



## cesar estrada (Jul 7, 2014)

Se me dañó el flex de mi play 2 , se lo compré y se lo puse  pero no prendió, el flex tiene polaridad ? o de cuanto debe de ser el voltaje por que el que compré dice de 60 V y el flex original no trae que Volts es ...


----------



## Alejandrocavs (Jul 7, 2014)

Buen día, el flex no lleva polaridad pero lo que tenes que tener en cuenta es que esté bien conectado, o sea, bien insertado en la ranura donde éste va.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2014)

Y que no lo hayas puesto invertido.

Fotos por favor !


----------



## Jose1234 (Dic 26, 2020)

Hola a todos, tengo una play 2 que no prende , prendia pero dejo de hacerlo, como haría para prenderlo manualmente , ya le cambié el flex de encendido , los condensadores parecen estar bien.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 26, 2020)

Si puenteando el pulsador no enciende, entonces ese no es el problema, sino algo mas serio.
Conocimientos de electronica, y medidas realizadas?


----------

